# The Honest Kitchen



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

The Honest Kitchen makes human grade dehydrated pet foods. I would try it myself, but I am vegetarian. 
You mix the powder with water and it's very soft-pate like. You can mix it with more or less water to get a better consistency. I am also wondering that it might be good for syringe feeding. 
I had ordered sample packs of their 2 cat foods, Prowl and Grace. Prowl is chicken and Grace is Turkey. They also sell dog foods and base mixes that you can add your own meat.
Nara ate both--actually she seems to prefer it over the kibble. The Turkey (Grace) she liked but she always smelled like it--seems like she was anointing it more than eating it.

I ordered the 2 lb bag of the Prowl (got it from Amazon, since I have Prime). The 2 lb bag says it makes 6 lbs of food and cost about $25. I mix up 1/4 cup (with water) and give her about a tablespoon every night with her kibble although I may up that, since she seems to prefer it). I keep it in the refrigerator and I give it time to warm up before she gets up to eat.
The Prowl contains chicken, eggs, sweet potatoes, spinach, cranberries and pumpkin. 
The Grace has turkey, eggs, pumpkin, potatoes, parsley, greens, and cranberries. 

The samples are about $2--I got the 2 cat foods and a sample of their Perfect Form (for digestion and intestinal health--have not fed that yet)
If you Google, I think there's a coupon code for free shipping. 

I don't want to sound like a commercial for them, but I feel better feeding this since it has higher moisture then the kibble and they know where all their ingredients come from. 

They also have a variety of dog foods and treats. Check them out if you are at all interested. :wink:

MomLady


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad to hear of a hedgie liking THK!  I know Kalandra mentioned trying it & not having any who would eat it. I might still give it a try with future hedgies & see if any will give it a chance. I really like what I've heard of THK, though I haven't used their products for any animals yet.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I like them because you can get the samples and see if your critter will eat it before you shell out the money for it. 
It's also cool that they have the base mixes so you could add your own meat---raw or cooked.
There's probably no reason not to use the dog food, since it's not kibble.
ML


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed, both the cat & dog versions seem like they'd be appropriate for hedgies.  And samples are always great! I was considering using their base mixes with raw meat for my dog, but ended up going with just straight prey model raw since it's cheaper and I'm a poor college student. :lol:


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I used them not to long ago, seems like a pretty good place. Bruce and Nikki both liked the prowl and grace samples. I'm just worried feeding it everyday because the fat and protein percentage in both thier cat/kitten foods are high.(along with one of my kibbles I feed)

A couple of the dog foods look good to me. I think I'm going to try the zeal dog food (fish recipe) it's at 35.5% protein but I can work with that. My guys love thier fish.
It's really cool they have base mixes so you can add your different meats threw out the week.(I'll prob add egg too) I think my first choice will be preference dog food base mix. The base mix will make it cheaper to have more variety of meats in the mix.

Anyways, I like this kitchen too. It's definitely worth checking out since you can try samples 

Here is thier coupon page if anyone is interested. You can get a sample bundle with the promo code. But you only can use it once 

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/coupons


----------

